# Rusty nails in joist hanger



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Not sure a screw would hold it much better. You would be better putting some joist blocking to tie the floors together, but I am not a framer. There are guys that do this all day long that know this better than me. 

I am just not sure a couple of screws would hold that together that much better.

You could also run a 2x4 under the joist to block the bottom.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

all the nail holes in the joist hanger should have nails in them...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A little surface rust on the heads not going to do any harm and not causing the squecks.
Looks like someone did not use the required real hanger nails that are hot dipped, galv.
Add any missing nails with the right one's.
More likely it's something like undersized sub flooring, no glue on top of the joist, not using T & G, not enough nails used.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

6. Nails and Strong-Drive SD Connector screws may not be combined in a connection.--- from; Simpson

No glue on the T&G joint, air nails or partial, no gap at the header/joist joint, as yours appears...

Gary


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Forgot; hanger too tight on the sides causing noise, no glue under the joist in the hanger, too long a lap at the other end, causing the noise when joist flexes. Redundant to add any lumber under the hanger- may cause more noise... whole reason for the hanger.

Gary


----------

